# Speakers cutting out



## Kamkazev2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Recently my speaker sound has been acting up and in the last few days, has all but stopped. I don't know much of anything about sound systems, but I'm using two desk speakers that go through a sub woofer, into the computer. 

At normal volume, my sound must be maxed out to hear the faintest noise coming from just one speaker. The sound comes through extremely faintly on the sub, except when I move the sub woofer-to-computer cable, then the sound shoots out at normal volume for a couple seconds at most before fading again. I can do this over and over but the sound only lasts a second. Additionally, the power icon on the desk speaker will only come on if I hold the woofer-to-computer cord certain ways, the same way that would trigger the sound. It however, stays on until I move the cord.

With the little sound system information I have, I have reason to believe it may be because the connection between the cable and the board in the sub are not connecting until I mess with it, and they connect momentarily. If that is the case, is there a remedy I can do with my small tech skills?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Also, its an older system and its Altec Lansing, but its not abused or beaten up, and very rarely used until recently.


----------



## laznz1 (Jun 2, 2011)

it sounds to me like the cables faulty if you can try using a different cable or hooking your speakers up to a differant source


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 3, 2011)

Download and install PC Wizard from my sig
Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click ok.  Copy the text out of that file into this thread.

I believe a driver update will fix this.


----------



## Kamkazev2 (Jun 5, 2011)

<<< System Summary >>>
  > Platform : Intel VIIV
  > Mainboard : Intel DG35EC
  > Chipset : Intel G35
  > Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2666 MHz
  > Physical Memory : 4096 MB (4 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
  > Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
  > Hard Disk : WDC (500 GB)
  > CD-Rom Drive : DTSoftBusCd03
  > DVD-Rom Drive : PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-115D ATA Device
  > CD-Rom Drive : DTSoftBusCd00
  > CD-Rom Drive : DTSoftBusCd01
  > CD-Rom Drive : DTSoftBusCd02
  > Monitor Type : Apple Computer Cinema - 20 inches
  > Monitor Type : SONY SDM-HS74P - 17 inches
  > Network Card :  82566DC Gigabit Network Connection
  > Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Professional 6.01.7600  (x64)
  > DirectX : Version 11.00
  > Windows Performance Index : 5.9 on 7.9

I dont know if I think its a driver problem, it seems like a physical problem with the speakers, like the input is loose. I can mess with them to hear the sound for a second, otherwise the sound is there but really faint.


----------



## Kamkazev2 (Jun 5, 2011)

As I read more online, Im starting to think it may have something to do with the electrical stuff, as if when I move the wire and the loud sound comes on, the speakers shut off as a fail safe or something? But when the wire is resting and the sound is low, its as if the bass isn't on because of how low it is. Just a little thing I noticed.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 6, 2011)

Try and run the drivers from here: http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-026488.htm#b


----------

